# What style of music is best for training?



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 14, 2002)

What style of music is best for training? 
Rock
Alternative
Dance
Country
Metal
Rap
Other


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Feb 14, 2002)

I need something intense.  Rock, heavy metal, alternative rock.

When I'm doing cardio I need some TV or I go insane.


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 14, 2002)

Anything by Joe Satriani  (well, the faster stuff anyway)


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 14, 2002)

A Satriani fan . Nice .


----------



## Goose (Feb 14, 2002)

I've got to have my heavy metal or hard rock to really stimulate the brain and get the blood pumping. Can anyone imagine trying to lift with anything less? country maybe? ack


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 14, 2002)

Got to be agressive !!


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Feb 14, 2002)

generally any type of heavy metal(the old stuff!). favorites are metalica, ozzy, judas priest(mainly judas priest ), iron maiden, black sabeth . of the rock i really like to lift to ted nuggent. if i go really light i like boston.


----------



## animal56 (Feb 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Anything by Joe Satriani  (well, the faster stuff anyway)



Satch kicks ass!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2002)

Hard Rock!


----------



## animal56 (Feb 14, 2002)

I've got a couple of burned cds with Metallica, Pantera, Slayer, Suicidal Tendencies, etc. Nothing, and I mean nothing, gets the blood pumping, the veins bulging, and the chicks staring than ear-blistering speed metal!


----------



## seyone (Feb 14, 2002)

yeah ossiferdawkins Priest rules. 

I love metal but more intense stuff than most of you are used to. some of my favorites would be hecate enthroned, god forbid, children of bodem, cradle of filth etc. good evil stuff.


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 14, 2002)

hmm this is weird alot of people listen to old metal stuff.. so do i.. but not to train to, don't ahve the cash to buy the stuff hehe.. but


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 14, 2002)

Maiden is good too-esp the killers album (why the hell they got rid of Paul Di'anno I'll never know.   Always liked him better than Bruce "lets write a long ass boring song" Dickinson.  Priest-anything before screaming for vengenace is good for me.

Hmmm, think I'll burn a custom work out CD with a bunch of heavy fast stuff.   The less lyrics, the better IMHO.


----------



## November (Feb 15, 2002)

Industrial music is probably the best to work out to in my opinion.

Ever done cardio or bench pressed to the sounds of Nitzer Ebb?!

you don't know what your missing.

Join in the Chant!
Join in the Chant!


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 15, 2002)

Steve Vai (big surprise), Satriani, David Lee Roth (solo..w/Vai), Pink Floyd.


----------



## ballast (Feb 15, 2002)

I've got to go with the older stuff when I lift like Creedence, Zepplin or the Stones.Rap throws off my rhythm, country is just down right wrong to listen to and that satanic speed metal makes me feel like I need to go to confession.Call me old school.


----------



## HickeyNC (Feb 15, 2002)

I've just started working out and listining to my own music and so far Limp Bizket gets me going the best in the weight room. The bass player (Wes Borland) has some awesome guitar riffs that get me going. For cardio, Rob Zombie seems to work pretty well to me. I can keep up a tempo on the machine with the beat in the music.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey, you forgot Disco!

No, my vote is Rock.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 15, 2002)

I think i left Disco out for a very good reason .............. It blows


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 15, 2002)

and where was the elavator music.yes disco sucks and c/w follows..........but hard rock .thats the only way to train


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2002)

Heavy heavy heavy pumps you up in the gym!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 15, 2002)

It must be hard and it must be agressive!!


----------



## T.J. (Feb 15, 2002)

you got to have music and it has to be loud to keep your brain focused on the lift, with out it I will shrink to a prun....


----------



## argonz (Feb 15, 2002)

Disco??? When I first started lifting I would listen to the music on the gym speakers. When "Disco Duck" started playing, I knew it was time to get my own music!!!! Hard rock is the way to train!!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2002)

Anything from CREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Anything from CREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


their new album ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 18, 2002)

Must have ANGRY music to train!!!!! 

Korn
Saliva
Godsmack
Megadeath

of course...mandatory Metallica!

I just got System of a Down, I haven't listened to the whole thing yet, but Chop Suey sounds cool.

I HATE when people play pop crap on the cd player at the gym, I can't focus at all.


----------



## seyone (Feb 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Anything from CREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I can not stand creed. their music will make me want to go home.


----------



## HickeyNC (Feb 19, 2002)

I have a Korn CD and i never thought to listen to it. I have listened to Godsmack and Megadeath. Korn is going tobe int he CD player for arm day tomorrow. 

Thanks for reminding me mmafiter.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Must have ANGRY music to train!!!!!
> 
> Korn
> ...



System total is agrresive and is perfect for traing BIG


----------



## rks1969 (Feb 19, 2002)

Anything heavy and fast  that makes me want to dive out in the road and take a bite of pavement.Speed metal,industrial,alternative,etc. jus as long as it rocks.


----------



## gopro (Feb 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 
> their new album ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



To me they are the best band on the planet! Yes, their new album is simply awesome!


----------



## gopro (Feb 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> I can not stand creed. their music will make me want to go home.



Sorry, but I must kill you now...


----------



## Chalcedony (Feb 20, 2002)

This is funny, Im a total youngin in here, but i listen to alot of the same music ya'll do.  Right on Rock all the way!


----------



## pumpit (Feb 20, 2002)

Well i think Jungle/Drum&Bass is best for hard training cuz you get a BIG bass beat fast drums and a MC shouting at you that could make carebears bench 300lbs!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ballast *_
> I've got to go with the older stuff when I lift like Creedence, Zepplin or the Stones.Rap throws off my rhythm, country is just down right wrong to listen to and that satanic speed metal makes me feel like I need to go to confession.Call me old school.




That's pretty much how I feel!


oh yeah, throw a little "Copacabana" in there to really pump me up!!!


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2002)

Nothing beats Metallica !!


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 20, 2002)

I like the whole trance genre , it's just a cool constant groove . It reminds of the Clubs i go to which reminds me of the women that go to the Clubs which gets me focused on training as hard as i can at the moment . 
I also Dig that heavy , agressive stuff just for the boost in bad attitude !


----------



## seyone (Feb 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I must kill you now...



hehe. sorry i just  find their music to be highly catabolic.


----------



## gopro (Feb 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> hehe. sorry i just  find their music to be highly catabolic.



Really...I grow just from hearing their music...hey, to each his own. By the way, to the guy that mentioned Metallica...they are awesome too...as is Staind, POM, and Incubis.

Being that I am 33, I also love old school...YES, Genesis, ELP, Van Halen...


----------



## Thomas (Feb 21, 2002)

Metallica is awesome for  the long haul!


----------



## seyone (Feb 21, 2002)

metallica are only good if your are talking about "ride the lightening", "master of puppets" or anything before the black album.


----------



## realdeal (Feb 23, 2002)

i agree, some mariah carrey is good too. lol


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> i agree, some mariah carrey is good too. lol


and lets not forget some Air Supply and Wham...


----------



## seyone (Feb 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 
> and lets not forget some Air Supply and Wham...



oh yeah,Wham cannot be forgotten.


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2002)

Don't leave out Culture Club...I get chills when that Boy George sings!!!!


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Don't leave out Culture Club...I get chills when that Boy George sings!!!!



I get the chills as well followed by vomiting and an acute case of the shakes !!!


----------



## quantum (Mar 1, 2002)

Classic ROCK, like the Who, Stones, etc.


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 1, 2002)

I actually bought a cd burner, a metronome and have recorded cds based on what program I'm doing.  On the elipitical (sp?) trainer, I'd have a certain program plugged in and on the flats it's hauling ass and on the incline, I'd slow it down a bit.  

I like all kidns of stuff.. but have actually liked a lot of the NOW series and did actually just but that PULSE cd from TV (I know)  and have been able to really just zone out and get totally into the work out.  I then made some different cds just for lifting.   Some Johnny Lang, (admittingly) back street boys, Kid Rock, Cry of Love... and even the Dixie Chicks.  Am I a kook or what?!  

The Shape Fitness cardio CDs aren't bad but they're not real easy to find - only on line.

Now, I guess I could put together a Jazz CD or 2 for cooling down.

Q


----------



## Bigtex111 (Mar 2, 2002)

Rock and Roll is the only way to go but not too loud and I can't wear head phones.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jul 21, 2002)

House, progressive, hard house, hard trance, some drum n bass.

Heck even some calypso(sp?) doies the trick!

this gets me day dreaming and working hard, really motivates me!!!


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2002)

Rock & Metal for weights.  House/Dance/some hip hop for Cardio


----------



## Lightman009 (Jul 22, 2002)

I listen to songs off the WWE Forceable Entry CD. Its all the wrestlers entrance themes re-done by hard rock bands. It pumps me up more than anything.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 22, 2002)

Whatever gets you fired up.


----------



## quakin (Jul 22, 2002)

I like hard, fast, angry music when I lift too. I just burnt a new workout CD the other day which I've titled ->

*Songs To Deadlift By* 

01. Disasterpiece - Slipknot
02. Prison Song - System Of A Down
03. NWO - Ministry
04. Papercut - Linkin Park
05. Killing In The Name - Rage Against The Machine
06. Caffeine - Faith No More
07. Get Free - The Vines
08. Jesus Built My Hotrod - Ministry
09. Trouble - Cypress Hill
10. Suck - Nine Inch Nails
11. Love Is A Fist - Mr Bungle
12. People = Shit - Slipknot
13. Back In Black - ACDC
14. Poison - The Prodigy
15. Room For One More - Anthrax
16. Sabotage - Beastie Boys


----------



## EarWax (Jul 22, 2002)

The Cars.... she likes the nightlife baby....


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Jul 22, 2002)

bast band ever to listen to well liftin' is BLACK LABEL SOCIETY! Insane stuff its Zakk Wylde's band (he is Ozzy's guitarist) plus if you've ever seen pics of the guy you will understand why BLS is good for liftin' with.


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2002)

Is Zakk huge now?


----------



## BlackLabelSDMF (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Is Zakk huge now?




hell yeah man. remember when he used to be all skinny and stuff when he first playin with the Oz man? hes huge now. check it out at:

http://www.blacklabelsociety.net

http://www.zakkwylde.com


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 22, 2002)

I listen to metal and stuff but most of te time i listen to rap. listen to a rapper named Shyne he is crazy. I have to listen with something with a catchy beat to keep me going while I do cardio.

Cardio Sux.


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2002)

Gee, how did he get so big?


----------



## mad_mike (Jul 24, 2002)

I like to listen to Sepultura or Slayer while lifting


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

Mad_mike,

You MUST be a maniac in the gym listening to that!  Cool!  If I had that powerful thing going through my headphones, I walk around bobbing my head up and down with the 3 fingers held up high in the air in bt/ sets!

Just for you Mike!

"Pumped with fluid, inside your brain
Pressure in your skull begins pushing through your eyes
Burning flesh, drips away
Test of heat burns your skin, your mind starts to boil
Frigid cold, cracks your limbs
How long can you last
In this frozen water burial?"


----------



## bludevil (Jul 24, 2002)

Anything from Hank Jr and Charlie Daniels. If I really need to get pumped up, I'll listen to some Kid Rock.


----------



## david (Jul 24, 2002)

I could go for "The Devil went to Georgia" in my mix Bludevil!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 24, 2002)

"All My Rowdy Friends are Coming Over Tonight" by Hank Jr never fails to pump me up.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 24, 2002)

Hard and heavy is the best. Heavy metal, atlernative, and rock is what gets my blood pumping for a good workout.  

Godsmack kicks ass!


----------



## kuso (Jul 25, 2002)

I think I can, I think I can.

I think I can, I think I can.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 26, 2002)

If I blast Creed, POM, Incubis, Metallica, or Staind you just should stay out of my way cause I'll be breathing fire!!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

Kuso,

Isn't that from the book, "the little train that could?"

Do you make choo-choo faces when your listening to the theme?  LOL!


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2002)

LMAO....it one of Godsmacks songs......it`s a cool one to listen to when lifting cuz it`s all about doing your best.


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

Is it really... I feel like a fool now.  I'll have to give a listen to it.


----------



## Brad224 (Aug 1, 2002)

Nothing like beat-driven, hard-ass heavy metal to get the blood pumping and the muscles working. Metallica, Rob/White Zombie, Megadeth, Judas Priest and Iron Maiden all work great. Running cardio to metal works equally well for me.


----------



## Diesel (Aug 2, 2002)

anybody ever herd that song from  static-x called "push it" i  swear no matter who you are u listen to that song youll go nutts whille lifting.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 2, 2002)

Right now I like Six Feet Under, and old Morbid Angel.


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2002)

Just went to go see CREED in concert this past week. It was so f'n intense!!! I wish I could bottle that feeling and bring it to the gym. Those guys ROCKED that place!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2002)

Yeah! great to see some Satriani fans here!  Hes the best


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 6, 2002)

Total Brutal Spine-Ripping Face Smashing Faith Crushing Death F#*King  Metal for weight training.
     1- Deicide
     2- Dying Fetus
     3- Suffocation
     4- Vital Remains
     5- Morbid Angel

For cardio- extremely hyperspeed Black Metal
    1- Marduk
    2- Dark Funeral
    3- Satyricon (old)
    4- Immortal
    5- Darkthrone (A Blaze in the Northern Sky)

Before bed to insure a good quality night sleep- Melodic Classical
    1- Brahms- Requium
    2- Berloiz - Requium (coincidental same name, different CD)
    3- Glen Danzig- Black Aria (Yup, Danzig, his classical album)
    4- A burned CD containing many of Black Metals classical interludes and intros before songs, such as Cradle of Filth, Emperor, Dimmu Borgir and Samael)

To keep the mood good and spirits up throughout the day- various rock and roll, 80's metal, Hair metal, Rock-a-billy, Voodoo-billy, psychobilly, blues that jam, oldies, etc

Guns and Roses, LA Guns, Iron Maiden, Helloween, Allman Brothers, Lynard Skynard, Rolling Stones, The Palladins, Deadbolt, Buddy Guy, Young Neal and the Vipers, and it goes on and on


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

Deicide rocks, although thier newer stuff doesn't hit me as hard as the classics.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Deicide rocks, although thier newer stuff doesn't hit me as hard as the classics.


I guess Glen Benton just quit Deicide (on bad terms, so the rumor says) and joined Vital Remains.  That should really open the gates of Hell.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 6, 2002)

Chipmunks Christmas album, gets my heart pumpin........


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

Woah, no way! eesh...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 6, 2002)

ALVIN!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Fade (Aug 9, 2002)

Ministry, Marilyn Manson, Prodigy, Drowning Pool, Pantera, Rob Zombie....

Has to be heavy and loud.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Aug 9, 2002)

Anyone ever listen to PUYA !? These guys are so kick ass !!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hurtyhair4u *_
> Anyone ever listen to PUYA !? These guys are so kick ass !!


If I can't say it "PUYA" then I don't listen to it.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> If I can't say it "PUYA" then I don't listen to it.




It's pronounced " Poo- Ya " 
These guys are from Brazil ( I think ) and they mix Salsa and metal . 
Intersting mix for sure .


----------



## miamiguns (Aug 9, 2002)

Gansta Rap, Heavy Metal or Alternative are the three I listen to the most.  My gym is in my house so volume is waaaaaay up!!!


----------



## gopro (Aug 10, 2002)

You know, I just looked at the poll, and some people actually picked COUNTRY!!!! Now I respect everyone's musical tastes, but lifting to COUNTRY???? Can you imagine deadlifting your ass off to a country tune? I'd rather lift to the sound of an air conditioner, lol.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You know, I just looked at the poll, and some people actually picked COUNTRY!!!! Now I respect everyone's musical tastes, but lifting to COUNTRY???? Can you imagine deadlifting your ass off to a country tune? I'd rather lift to the sound of an air conditioner, lol.


ROFLMAO
 
Listening to the cars outside is better than country as well


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 11, 2002)

deadlifting to country-

:::don't fall apart:::my achy breaky back::: I just need to push it one more time:::::

::: and if you fall apart::::my achy breaky back::::the gym is really gonna hear me whine::::


----------



## Alex Oviedo (Aug 12, 2002)

I Have to admit guys that you´ve all left out a HUGE turner on (if that word exists). The Rocky Soundtrack. At my gym, when those 80's rock sounds start flowing, everyone just start's pushing a little bit harder, and that happens to me too.

Don't know if you all agree.


----------



## gopro (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Alex Oviedo *_
> I Have to admit guys that you´ve all left out a HUGE turner on (if that word exists). The Rocky Soundtrack. At my gym, when those 80's rock sounds start flowing, everyone just start's pushing a little bit harder, and that happens to me too.
> 
> Don't know if you all agree.



I love the Rocky soundtrack. I have lifted to it many times!!!!


----------



## gopro (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_
> deadlifting to country-
> 
> :::don't fall apart:::my achy breaky back::: I just need to push it one more time:::::
> ...



Funny shit!


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Aug 13, 2002)

I just picked up a new CD .....The band is called EARSHOT and they've got a good rockin sound ( reminicent of TOOL , well a little at least ) 
Good new band for any interested parties


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2002)

I just picked up a new one too.......scars by SOiL....looking forward to a kickass workout tomorrow


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 14, 2002)

You guys gotta try working out to Suffocation's "Effigy of the Forgotten" 
or Deicide's 1st one, just called "Deicide"

Even if you're not on any caffine or ephedrine, you'll feel like you are.  The anger, the hatred, makes you push that much more.

Then listen to something softer after your workout to avoid running over people walking down the street.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2002)

All of Deicides stuff that I know of is good, although one of thier recent albums that I do not own does not sound as good as previous stuff, whatever thier last one was (Bible Basher? Come on now...)

I can listen to this stuff before bed and sleep just fine, and I dont run over people either


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 14, 2002)

I was just making that note in case it was someones 1st experience, as if the heaviest thing they ever heard was Metallica or Pantera.

Serpents of the Light- Amazing workout CD


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2002)

Yes


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 14, 2002)

Also, a band from the late 80's /possibly '90- Baphomet.  Totally killer mosh-riff bash someone else's head in kind of music!


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 14, 2002)

If I could count all the beers I've drank at every metal show since I started going to metal shows, which goes back about 16 years, and replaced them with whey protein shakes and supplements, and went into the gym instead of mosh pits, Dorian Yates would want to spot me along side with Ronnie Coleman 
just kidding guys


----------



## NickB (Aug 30, 2002)

i watch CNN while doin cardio, hehe


----------



## Freeman (Nov 24, 2002)

I have to watch MTV2 at my gym..they have this HUGE multiple unit television thing on the wall, and that's all they play is MTV2...Can't tell you how many times during my workout I hear that damn eminem song from his movie.  ugh!


----------



## rebel (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Alex Oviedo *_
> I Have to admit guys that you´ve all left out a HUGE turner on (if that word exists). The Rocky Soundtrack. At my gym, when those 80's rock sounds start flowing, everyone just start's pushing a little bit harder, and that happens to me too.
> 
> Don't know if you all agree.




anybody know where you can buy the Rocky soundtrack at?  i've been looking for it everywhere.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

You guys have no clue I swear.  Everyone who is ANYONE KNOWS,,  SHOW TUNES are best when lifting.
You aint never done squats until you've done them to the melody of Singing in the Rain, or Oklahoma, or The hills are alive with the Sound of Music, or my favorite,,,,  "I'm so Pretty" from West Side Story.  Hell yeaaaa   show tunes ROCK!!!!!
hehehehe



> _*Originally posted by hurtyhair4u *_
> What style of music is best for training?
> Rock
> Alternative
> ...


----------



## HunkaChunk (Nov 26, 2002)

Classic rock is good; Billy Idol, Queen, Led Zepp. Otherwise Chemical Brothers, Prodigy and Fatboy Slim top my list.


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rebel *_
> anybody know where you can buy the Rocky soundtrack at?  i've been looking for it everywhere.



You may be able to find it somewhere online or I'm sure a music store would order it for you.


----------



## kuso (Nov 27, 2002)

I`d also be surprised if you couldn@t download it from KaZaA


----------



## gopro (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`d also be surprised if you couldn@t download it from KaZaA



Yup! True dat!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2002)

I like to listen to some Linda Ronstadt, Carly Simon, or REO Speedwagon.

Well, that's what my gym plays, anyway.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Some heart pumping favorites of mine:

Schism	           	Tool
Crawling		Linkin Park
Aerials		System of a Down
Hero of the Day	Metallica
Turn Up the Radio	Autograph


----------



## firestorm (Dec 3, 2002)

Fire sings: heard it from a friend whoooo   heard it from a frend whoo heard it from another I've been messen around!! (R.E.O)   hehehehe


----------



## Jay_W (Dec 3, 2002)

My favorite songs to lift to are:
Hatebreed - I will be heard (Great lyrics for getting pumped)
Mudvayne - Cradle (Good for getting that max deadlift)
Anything by slipknot


----------



## jasonbrunt (Apr 29, 2003)

mudvayne...machine head...xzibit...tool...korn(1st cd)...system...deftones...nine inch nails...manson...prodigy...crystal method...onyx...wu-tang...


----------



## eskimo515 (Apr 30, 2003)

I have been listening to a lot of Brazilian music (like samba) which is great to work to, but people look at you weird because the music is so happy, you can't help but smile all the time 
When it's time to get hardcore, though, I listen to: roni size, chemical brothers, krust, english beat, publlic enemy, fishbone, system of a down ("pogo" for squats), old chili peppers (i hate the new crap), and anything with a heavy baseline.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I like to listen to some Linda Ronstadt, Carly Simon, or REO Speedwagon.
> 
> Well, that's what my gym plays, anyway.


 
I'm sorry man!!


----------



## Newbie (May 1, 2003)

Here are my suggestions:

Kittie
Dope
Meshuggah
Hate breed
Slayer
Korn
Disturbed

If these won't get you pumping then you're a corpse.


----------



## Pylades (May 1, 2003)

MARDUK!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2003)

as long as it drives...it's good...techno or something for cardio.

I just found out the other day that they will not put on rock during the day at my gym. (world's) isn't their mascot a big friggin APE? Who the fuq listenss to barry fuqqin manilow at a gym (supposedly hardcore) and gets huge???
"I'm sorry sir, but we cannot put on the hard rock station during the day, so we do not offend the other members of the 'club'"
WTF??? Offend them? All 10 of them? How' bout the rest of us who are suffering from Macy gray???
How do you go intense with that?
ok...calm..breath....blue sky...white, puffy clouds...breath...blue sky...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 1, 2003)

GODSMACK, Metallica, Miss Manson  Korn, Pantera (older stuff), Kittie, Disturbed, Tool, System of a Down, Chevelle etc...


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2003)

justs got the Godsmack and for those that like the heavy stuff for lifting, it rocks.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I HATE when people play pop crap on the cd player at the gym, I can't focus at all.



i had to take this week long 3 hour a day class on body for life at school once.  there were like 3 guys in the whole class, i didn't select it they just threw me in there, anyways.  although i work out at home now, at the time i woked out in that weight room 5 days a week.  i felt a sense of ownership.  then all these half ass girls from the class that didn't want to be there started playing avril lavigne.  when i changed to my rap the teacher said it was obscene and made me turn it off.  they corrupted my weight room!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

ahhh...women...you can't kill 'em (OJ is an exception) they can't pee standing up....


----------



## gr81 (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> i had to take this week long 3 hour a day class on body for life at school once.  there were like 3 guys in the whole class, i didn't select it they just threw me in there, anyways.  although i work out at home now, at the time i woked out in that weight room 5 days a week.  i felt a sense of ownership.  then all these half ass girls from the class that didn't want to be there started playing avril lavigne.  when i changed to my rap the teacher said it was obscene and made me turn it off.  they corrupted my weight room!!!




I can totally relate bro, that is the kind of shit that they play at my gym ofr gods sake. thats why I only bump murder musik in my tape deck!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 6, 2003)

real motivation comes from within..not from without bros....what do you think of a gym that plays no music at all?


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 6, 2003)

so you use a tape deck GR not a cd player?how do u attach it so the shit doesn't fall off?


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ahhh...women...you can't kill 'em (OJ is an exception) they can't pee standing up....


----------



## gr81 (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> so you use a tape deck GR not a cd player?how do u attach it so the shit doesn't fall off?




I have an mp3 player actually, I just said tape deck b/c it sounded better,


----------



## gr81 (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> real motivation comes from within..not from without bros....what do you think of a gym that plays no music at all?




Just b/c you have internal motivation doesn't mean that external can't play a part too. there have been studies that prove a more intense and focus WO results from using some type of headphone set! I don't think I could train at my gym without my mp3, it is too much of a clown show in there!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 6, 2003)

i just ignore the clowns bro..when I'm in the gym it's all me


----------



## gr81 (Oct 6, 2003)

you don't even know, you should drive down and I will show you. I do ignore them, but it is fuckin crazy in there.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 7, 2003)

I have read a study that said heavy metal music causes rises in testosterone.  They had even done a study to prove it.  It wasn't geared towards weightlifting, but towards why listeners form mosh pits.  They also found it raised levels of adrenaline.  I looked all over the net but can't find the article.  I find my workouts are more intense with some loud metal blasting.


----------



## DuhFee (Oct 7, 2003)

Metallica, megadeath, pantera, etc.


----------



## Flex (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DuhFee *_
> Metallica, megadeath, pantera, etc.



Thats my man!!!!!!!!!!!! (except megadeath, thats more like the vienna boys choir)


----------



## Flex (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Just b/c you have internal motivation doesn't mean that external can't play a part too. there have been studies that prove a more intense and focus WO results from using some type of headphone set! I don't think I could train at my gym without my mp3, it is too much of a clown show in there!



hell ya man, music gets me so fired up. especially when i go the circus (the gym at my college).


----------



## Flex (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DuhFee *_
> Metallica, megadeath, pantera, etc.



hey duhfee....what songs you like by pantera and metallica...


----------



## DuhFee (Oct 7, 2003)

From Metallica - One, Master of Puppets, Blackened, Fade to Black, Seek and Destroy, For Whom the bell tolls, the list just goes on and on with this amazing band. 

From Pantera - Cemetary gates, walk, this love, cowboys from hell are my favorites.


----------



## Flex (Oct 7, 2003)

Good songs my man!!!! Good to see another Cowboy from Hell on this forum

I love those 2 bands, old Metallica is awesome (but they suck nowadays). but Pantera is my fav. man. 

They are real heavy metal (sucks they broke up).

Other great Metallica songs: Orion, Sanitarium, Ride the Lightniing...too many to name 

Pantera: Fuckin Hostile might be the most insane song ever. others: I'm Broken, Domination, Respect, 5 minutes alone....too many to name

You get the greatest hits cd that just came out? (Pantera: Far beyond the Greatest Southern Cowboys Vulgar hits)

has a cd of the greats and a dvd that has like 16 songs with their music vids...its AWESOME (has 2 live performances from the "Monsters of Rock" concert in Russia...over 1 million people at that show. the 2 live songs are  Domination, which is absolutely insane and Primal Concrete Sledge)


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> you don't even know, you should drive down and I will show you. I do ignore them, but it is fuckin crazy in there.


It can't be that bad...


----------



## gr81 (Oct 7, 2003)

you don't even know my friend, if you don't believe me I invite you down here to train with me, you will see for yourself. If I am having a good training session than it doesn't bother me but if I am not feeling good and I am in there, sometimes I swear to god I have come close to doing something violent, very close....


----------



## five8 (Oct 7, 2003)

I listen to lil jon & the eastsideboyz, dmx, and 3-6 mafia. Them 3 acts right there really get me pumped.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> real motivation comes from within..not from without bros....what do you think of a gym that plays no music at all?


I'd rather have no music in the gym than Macy Grey....
I understand where you are coming from with the internal motivatin, but nothing sucks the pump outta ya when you are cranking to something hard and in 'the groove'..and then the girl @ the front desk changes the station to listen to Barbara Streisand or whatever is on the 'light music' station...

Of course..at night..a well placed "WHAT THE FUQ IS THAT SHIT?!?!?!?"
will get her to turn it back..


----------



## DuhFee (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeah I did get the greatest hits CD, it's awesome. Shame they broke up though.


----------



## loki (Oct 9, 2003)

helmet. never gets played in the gym i go to though. damn yuppies and they're yanni...


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

wagner no doubt.  (pronounced vogner)


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

show tunes are my second choice.


----------



## moon (Oct 12, 2003)

hey u guys forget linkin park ? it hits me hell men..
metals really rocks!!!
so glad that many ppl here r metal fans!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'd rather have no music in the gym than Macy Grey....
> I understand where you are coming from with the internal motivatin, but nothing sucks the pump outta ya when you are cranking to something hard and in 'the groove'..and then the girl @ the front desk changes the station to listen to Barbara Streisand or whatever is on the 'light music' station...
> 
> ...


i hear u there burner..at my old gym they would play oldies or jazz...i would tell them either play some hardcore or don't play anything at all...but either way..on the way to the gym...i play my own music that will stay in my brain for hours


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 12, 2003)

at my gym depends what time of day

during the day when the oldies go down its VH1

in the afternoon/evening its MTV Dance

But sometimes depending who is working they will but it on MTV Base (hip-hop & r'n'b channel) which is cool

problem is when the adverts come on... i'll be busting out ma bench presses then all of a sudden that bloody 'joke of the day' ad will come on (this ad with loads of ppl laughin and a stupid voice), or some other gay humorous advert, it proper sucks

i'm changing gyms this week! it has 44kg dumbells! compared to the 25kg dumbells at my current gym, finally i might start to make some progress!

it ain't all good though, damm £20 joining fee and £30 admin fee, plus £25 a month ... where my old gym was no joining fees and £10 a month


----------



## prophet (Oct 12, 2003)

i go to 24hr and they have themes each day.. god, such bad music to lift to sometimes.. 80's pop and disco on some nights.. otherwise, i could care less.. i don't notice when i lift.. but i'd rather have some music than none


----------



## moon (Oct 13, 2003)

hehe  i have 3 gyms and all of them r free. well u can throw down the weghts ...and the cassettes r tuned to an FM..i can't do anything with that...it would be lucky enough to have Green day or linkin park or creed on my workout days....


----------



## moon (Oct 13, 2003)

correction: u can't throw down the weights and rules r strict...


----------



## BlueCorsair (Oct 17, 2003)

The music here in Vancouver, Canada is....well.. Awful to put it mildly.

Frequently, the gym I go to has been playing a "Praise" station. You got it. Christian rock.

Uh...praise God and biceps. Yeah. Right.

Metal is the way to go, and it seems most people here agree. Weightlifting, in my opinion, is very psychologically helpful to me, and others. It's a good way to release pent up frustration, anger, and pretty much any other emotion that involves grimacing menacingly 

Iron Maiden, Metallica, and some European metal bands like Sentenced, or In Flames really does the trick. 

...but noooooo.... *I* get Christian rock shoved down my throat. This isn't the country! Heeeelp!


----------



## Mindless (Oct 18, 2003)

Metal,
Soil by System of a Down is the best WO song ever...try listening to it.


----------



## moon (Oct 18, 2003)

any of u remember Manowar????
his lyrics really blow me off...all abt battles and killings...and preparations for battles...lust of blood and death  
this makes me wanna kill someone nearby...


----------



## BlueCorsair (Oct 19, 2003)

Manowar still puts out some good tunes


----------



## burstofspeed (Oct 19, 2003)

My workout mix includes Godsmack, System of a Down, Disturbed, Glass Eater, Todies, Tool and others mainly heavy stuff with a nice fast pace beat.  My favorite being Drowning Pool (let the bodies hit the floor)


----------



## Darkkmind (Oct 19, 2003)

I go to 24hr too and there fucking music blows. Get a decent MP3 player all u peeps that just suffer through it. U can probably get a good one for a decent price on E-bay. Tool-Sober is my favorite to jam too at the gym. But I usually go through a cycle of System, Mettallica(old), Pantera, Crowbar, Tupac. All good shit to jam while your on waits.


----------



## Skib (Oct 21, 2003)

progressive house


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 21, 2003)

I seriously am laughing my ass off at all the people that said "creed..."  it's hardly "kickass" music... more like music a 40 year old man can enjoy and feel his "youth" again... bleh... makes me laugh though to see people all "hell yeah, creed!!!"  

Anyway, I like Thursday's new CD, I bought a little MP3 player and made a nice mix of the new Outkast Cd's and Story of the Year, The Used, and Thursday... I had most of the 50 cent cd on there too... nice to be able to chose what whether you feel like some hip hop or something more alternative/punk 

It's amazing how much 128 kbps MP3's you can fit in 256 megs...
(just ordered a 256 meg SD memory card for it so 512 megs of MP3's will rule!!)

Anyway, sorry if i hurt any creed fan's feelings... I just think they are a band for women in their 30's to rock out to in their SUV's...


----------



## Gymweasel (Oct 21, 2003)

It has to be drum and bass....

http://www.pyrotechnicradio.com/template/index.php?page=archives

Madness


----------



## moon (Oct 21, 2003)

creed fill me with emotion...
while the other punk, industrials and metal bands pump me up..

i can still work out with some of his songs


----------



## Darkkmind (Oct 22, 2003)

The new Thursday cd def rocks. The new Thrice cd is also some kickass music to lift too. There both coming to houston in a couple of weeks! Can't wait.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Oct 23, 2003)

Please take these hands... throw them in the river... wash away the things they never held... 

very tight CD


----------



## 2damax (Oct 23, 2003)

For me, trance and funky breaks all the way.  Some hard house will do wonders too.  It's amazing how the mind has so much drive to push the body when stimulated well.


----------



## dedicated57 (Oct 23, 2003)

HATEBREED DOWNLOAD A CALL FOR BLOOD ITLL MAKE U GO INSAAAANE


----------



## dedicated57 (Oct 23, 2003)

THE HALLOWEEN THEME SONG IS PRETTY SIK TOO


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Oct 26, 2003)

any type of music with a good beat - rock / alternative - i now listen to Edge102 alot but for working out i like to focus and for me house /trans /hard house does that for me. - makes me day dream alot.


----------



## 2damax (Oct 26, 2003)

house/trance/hard house/breaks makes me feel invinsible.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Oct 27, 2003)

^^^ i know the feeling


----------



## 2damax (Oct 27, 2003)

Do you sometimes find yourself waiting for the hype part of the song before you start a set, especially if its a really heavy one?  I do, and it freaggin' rawks when that part of the song comes on and then I try to lift with all  my might!  It feels like a shot of high octane fuel in my blood. 



> _*Originally posted by Mr.Guvernment *_
> ^^^ i know the feeling


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2006)

It's alive!!! It's aliiiiive!


----------



## cp_sogoj (Mar 19, 2006)

I love drum and bass, trance and tecno, specially if i need some moral boost. Altought if i start my training very tired such musics can be too much stressful, so  i will listen to some very quiet and calm classic music.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2006)

Rock, Metal, or something like some of the music "The Prodigy" makes. "Voodoo People Pendulum Remix" is especially nice.


----------



## Spud (Mar 19, 2006)

Brutal Death Metal!!


----------



## Vlar (Mar 20, 2006)

Always been a fan of the heavier the better.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 20, 2006)

Rap....always the words to motivate.


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2006)

Metal..... mostly - I will listen to rock & hip hop as long as it's loud.


----------



## cp_sogoj (Mar 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Rock, Metal, or something like some of the music "The Prodigy" makes. "Voodoo People Pendulum Remix" is especially nice.




You should try Pendulum remixes (its drum and bass) of that 2 musics you talk about. Its very energetic and great. But if you want some serious and really energetic drum and bass you should try other stuff (seearch for Andy C sets...pure poetry and power!).


----------



## swordfish (Mar 21, 2006)

AC/DC all the way


----------



## TBAR (Mar 22, 2006)

I can barely do the workout if I don't have some Slipknot or old school Metallica jammin...........

It doesn't help that the gym always plays country either!


----------



## ultimo (Mar 23, 2006)

the rocky tunes are always get you inrto to a top gear !!!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 23, 2006)

It's all about the "Jethro Tull" baby.  Nothing like a little Aqualung to get you going.  I'm all for the oldies man...Pink Floyd, Skynyrd, Bowie, Nuge, ACDC, Billy Squire...etc.  The worst shit is when the gym plays some of the new pop BS while I'm working out.  I'm almost ready to leave when I start hearing shit like "your'e beautifull."


----------



## TheCurse (Mar 24, 2006)

i will admit to having 'eye of the tiger' in my mp3 player.


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Apr 9, 2006)

It depends on what style of music you like.

Obviously if your like me, and like rap, working out to Heavy Metal wouldn't be as good as rap.

I'd go with rap.


----------



## kentmc (Apr 10, 2006)

heavy metal i guess, I usally listen to rap but not when I work out. I just burned a motorhead cd yesterday for my workout.


----------



## Steed77 (Apr 10, 2006)

seyone said:
			
		

> metallica are only good if your are talking about "ride the lightening", "master of puppets" or anything before the black album.



 Any METALLICA are good for working out! But, hey...to each their own. I gotta go with a lot of other people on here...ie. Metallica, Maiden, Megadeth, In Flames, Scorpions, Dokken(LOL), pretty much anything Rock or Heacy Metal. And..some newer stuff...I'll save my Country for long drives. BUT...for working out..I gotta go with


----------



## Steed77 (Apr 10, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> i will admit to having 'eye of the tiger' in my mp3 player.




+1 LOL...and I thought I was the only one ...but I also have Final Countdown-Europe(I know...kinda sad, but it does work sometimes )


----------

